# Is a trailer worth it



## Finelinepainting (Jun 25, 2015)

Is a trailer worth it or should I just buy a van ?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Finelinepainting said:


> Is a trailer worth it or should I just buy a van ?


Start with the van then see if you need the trailer


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Depends. I park a small cargo trailer on our exteriors when possible. Keeps all our stuff safe and in one spot. The trailer does get pretty messy at times. Keeps the tools dry if it rains too. If you don't have a van yet that is a great thing to have. I wouldn't want to tie a trailer every day but if I only have to move it once every week or two it's not a big deal.


----------



## Finelinepainting (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks guys yea I thought a trailer would be easy to work I. When it rains plus what you said I can leave it on the jobs for my guys plus free advertising there just so much cheaper then to buy a new van


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We bought a trailer not long ago and have yet to bring it to a job. Either parking is way to tight or I have had a towable bucket lift with me. I know we have a job coming up we will be bringing the trailer to. Nice rich neighborhood.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

when you are weighing the pros and cons of a trailer (I loved mine when I used one), do not forget to factor in the wear and tear it puts on the vehicle that's towing it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I couldn't live with out mine. Instant storage for tools. Way to advertise. I keep every thing on it. When I had employees it became the tools head when I was off the job site. I keep my personal tools on my truck.


----------



## Finelinepainting (Jun 25, 2015)

I Have a Dodge 1500 2013 I was thinking the trailer might beat up the truck but those trailers I was looking at r pretty small


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I would go with a van first. Easier to drive around town. Also safer for tools. Trailers are very easy to steal. I have had a dump trailer stolen already. Had the wheel lock and ball lock but they cut both of them. They even dumped out the garbage that was in it before they took it. I do have a 12 foot enclosed trailer. Mostly used for move scaffolds and furniture. I would never leave any tools in it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I run a 14 dual axle. I keep two stacks of extension ladders with picks on top. A cart boxs full of tarps. Room for three pumps on the one wall. The other wall was step ladders and fives with shelving above them. At one time it weight about 5000 lb


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Finelinepainting said:


> I Have a Dodge 1500 2013 I was thinking the trailer might beat up the truck but those trailers I was looking at r pretty small


I have an 04 1500 and it tows our 14' trailer no problem. My truck does have the factory tow package.

I've also been towing a 50' towable lift, it weighs about 4,800 lbs. I don't even know it;s there.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We keep reading the posts about vans, trailers, & pickups.

Does anyone have or has considered a box truck? I know they come in various sizes, and it would appear to provide the best of all options. A 14 footer could hold all but the longest ladders inside, plenty of room to stand in, able to park at most any site, secure, and a GREAT billboard for advertizing.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> We keep reading the posts about vans, trailers, & pickups.
> 
> Does anyone have or has considered a box truck? I know they come in various sizes, and it would appear to provide the best of all options. A 14 footer could hold all but the longest ladders inside, plenty of room to stand in, able to park at most any site, secure, and a GREAT billboard for advertizing.


My brother in law is a plumbing and heating guy and the company he works for bought a bunch of used ambulances from the government after they were taken out of service. He absolutely loves them. Compartments everywhere for storage, lots of power, etc.

They (government) removed all the lights and sirens though, which could have been kind of fun when you were showing up at a job and would make the morning commute a little quicker!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> We keep reading the posts about vans, trailers, & pickups.
> 
> Does anyone have or has considered a box truck? I know they come in various sizes, and it would appear to provide the best of all options. A 14 footer could hold all but the longest ladders inside, plenty of room to stand in, able to park at most any site, secure, and a GREAT billboard for advertizing.


When we were doing NC, we had a former U-Haul box truck with an 18-foot box. We had a curbside door installed and put in shelves and lockers. We also added a chemical toilet. 

We didn't use it as a daily driver; we kept in on the job for the duration. Around here, they call 'em "spot rigs", but I'm not sure how widespread that term is. Our insurance co. would check to see how many miles we drove it annually. I remember one year when it was 18.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> We keep reading the posts about vans, trailers, & pickups.
> 
> Does anyone have or has considered a box truck?


I think that would be great. Checks all the boxes. So long as comfortable and convenient daily driver isn't a box.

I know, everything is a compromise. When I need an open bed I love a pickup. Enclosed storage, van. Tight parking spaces/lots, mini cooper.

Does CApainter talk about taking a commuter train to work? Maybe he's on to something.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

daArch said:


> We keep reading the posts about vans, trailers, & pickups.
> 
> Does anyone have or has considered a box truck? I know they come in various sizes, and it would appear to provide the best of all options. A 14 footer could hold all but the longest ladders inside, plenty of room to stand in, able to park at most any site, secure, and a GREAT billboard for advertizing.


.

i've posted it before but box trucks can offer a lot ...

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-nWQkzz7Rs*


.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> .
> 
> i've posted it before but box trucks can offer a lot ...
> 
> ...



not too shabby at all :thumbup: :thumbup:. 

Although the office should be wallpapered  :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

daArch said:


> not too shabby at all :thumbup: :thumbup:.
> 
> Although the office should be wallpapered  :thumbsup:


So are you offering to come out of retirement for the job ? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you got it, next time I'm in Orlando. I'll even bring the paper :lol:


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> .
> 
> i've posted it before but box trucks can offer a lot ...
> 
> ...


I like how you pump the heat from the AC into the work area. Must be to dry the paint faster while you watch a movie :smartass:


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Ive had my ambulance since October and love it. Keeps my paint warm in the winter time when traveling from a to b. It has a power inverter in the back I can charge battery chargers and radios and stuff on the way to the job. I keep small step ladders in the side compartments. I can fit bigger step ladders inside and can actually fit 24' extension ladders as well. I kept all the emergency lights on mine. If I need to work til dark to finish a job it has enough flood lights to light up a ball field. The bad: mileage.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Ive had my ambulance since October and love it. Keeps my paint warm in the winter time when traveling from a to b. It has a power inverter in the back I can charge battery chargers and radios and stuff on the way to the job. I keep small step ladders in the side compartments. I can fit bigger step ladders inside and can actually fit 24' extension ladders as well. I kept all the emergency lights on mine. If I need to work til dark to finish a job it has enough flood lights to light up a ball field. The bad: mileage.


Planning on doing any mods on it in the future?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

daArch said:


> you got it, next time I'm in Orlando. I'll even bring the paper :lol:


Great ... i want it in $100 bills :whistling2: since your supplying the paper 

i enjoy your post and if your ever in the sunshine state would love to buy you a beer (or 2)


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

PRC said:


> Planning on doing any mods on it in the future?


Putting vinyls on it next week and a trailer hitch. That's about it. Thought about slamming it down about 3in painting it black putting some big Alcoa rims on and putting 2 smoke stacks on the sides. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> Great ... i want it in $100 bills :whistling2: since your supplying the paper
> 
> i enjoy your post and if your ever in the sunshine state would love to buy you a beer (or 2)


I'll tell the WW NOT to throw away that game of LIFE she has in the dump pile. I think they have $100 bills in that one :thumbsup:

Don't worry, If I'm ever in the FLA again, you are on the list. Thank you :thumbup:

And if you're ever up here, the same offer from me :yes:


----------



## Finelinepainting (Jun 25, 2015)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Ive had my ambulance since October and love it. Keeps my paint warm in the winter time when traveling from a to b. It has a power inverter in the back I can charge battery chargers and radios and stuff on the way to the job. I keep small step ladders in the side compartments. I can fit bigger step ladders inside and can actually fit 24' extension ladders as well. I kept all the emergency lights on mine. If I need to work til dark to finish a job it has enough flood lights to light up a ball field. The bad: mileage.


I love this idea how much did that run you


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I won't tell you that but the guy I bought it from was a friend of the family and had 3 strokes in a cpl months and had to get rid of all of them he had. I got it well under market value.:thumbup: I see them go for a good price on eBay once in a while but not very often.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

daArch said:


> We keep reading the posts about vans, trailers, & pickups.
> 
> Does anyone have or has considered a box truck? I know they come in various sizes, and it would appear to provide the best of all options. A 14 footer could hold all but the longest ladders inside, plenty of room to stand in, able to park at most any site, secure, and a GREAT billboard for advertizing.


After pulling trailers for last 20 years I just bought a 2015 Ford Transit Medium Roof van. 148" wheelbase and we can walk in and out easily. My last vehicle purchase of my Carreer I hope. ill post pic"s once it's ready to roll inside and out.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> We keep reading the posts about vans, trailers, & pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have or has considered a box truck? I know they come in various sizes, and it would appear to provide the best of all options. A 14 footer could hold all but the longest ladders inside, plenty of room to stand in, able to park at most any site, secure, and a GREAT billboard for advertizing.



One of my 3 vans is a box van, P-30, 14'. You're right, you can fit lots of stuff in it, but it's no fun to drive. 3 speed w/granny gear. Revs so high above 50mph it sounds like the block is gonna shoot right outta the doghouse.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I couldn't work with out my little trailer it's only small 7x4 I love dropping it of on a job then hooking it back up when done


----------



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a "tradesman" trailer and for me, it's "OK" but I'm thinking a dedicated van is a much better option. 

So my trailer acts mainly as a storage device; a small compact shed if you will. I have towed it to sites when I know we will be there for at least a week or so, but I much prefer to not tow. Less fuel and hassle. 

At one stage I was running around with it taking it to every job, but now I prefer to stack the back of my wagon than hook it up. :thumbup: If I didn't have to reverse every time I got home, as well as unhook it every time and push it up my single space carport, it would be OK. So if you have the space and hookup is easy enough, I'd say get it.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've had my trailer for a little over a year and am relatively happy with it, though I am a small outfit with 2 employees and in the field most of the time. If I had dedicated crews I would not want the liability. 

Occasionally I encounter a job that I can't bring the trailer to, so I think my next purchase will be a utility/service body truck for those occasions and to be permanently outfitted with my pressure washing setup.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as I loved my trailer, they ain't for everybody. 

In the 'burbs with wide streets and lots of driveways, they are good.

For a solo operator, they are good.

For a job that is going to last a number of days and can be left on site, they are good.

If you are not juggling two or more jobs at the same time, they are good.

If you want to hop on your motorcycle and ride to the job once the trailer is there, they are GREAT.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I just traded a quick prime job for a 6x12. Pretty stoked


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a gmc 2500 reg cab and am looking forward to having dry tools.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> One of my 3 vans is a box van, P-30, 14'. You're right, you can fit lots of stuff in it, but it's no fun to drive. 3 speed w/granny gear. Revs so high above 50mph it sounds like the block is gonna shoot right outta the doghouse.


No brownie??


----------

